
Atacama uses microfluidic technology to create moisture-control fabric that actu - ciplis
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/30/atacama
======
lawless123
"She adds, “He was able to directionally control moisture as it moves through
the surface of fabric. First of all, I’d never seen that before. I run and do
Bikram yoga and we’re all used to moisture-wicking fabric that just pulls
sweat and spreads it. Alex demonstrated how he could directionally control
moisture, move it from the skin to the outside of the shirt, and then have it
drip off."

Stillsuits!

